# Pics of Huff and Puff



## olamina (Dec 1, 2009)

Our 3 and a half month old hedgies. Here is the male Huff.



















And the female Puff.



















I apologize for the cutoffs on some of the pics, still figuring out how to resize and such. I think they are algerian grey pinto in coloring, but I thought I would get pictures in a brighter light and post them in the color section when I get them to confirm. Anyhow, we are all smitten by them! I think my husband and I are crazier about them than our girls!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are precious and look so relaxed and comfortable


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable  and the names huff and puff are just to cute


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What sweet hedgies! I am so glad the whole family loves them!!!!!!!!!


----------

